

What was that iOS styling software that was on HN the other day? - tehwebguy

It was v2 of the app, I can&#x27;t remember the name of it for the life of me.
======
pruth
Paintcode 2?

~~~
gregbarbosa
Yup yup. I believe he/she was referring to that.

[http://www.paintcodeapp.com/](http://www.paintcodeapp.com/)

